# In need of Bass player, keyboardist and drummer/percussionist to join duo



## pitchshifter (Feb 5, 2006)

Been touring the college scene in the US exclusively for the last 2 years. Looking to expand and see if we can make a go at the Toronto scene. An acoustic duo of sorts right now. Pop/Rock/Folk based. Check out the website at www.markcassidymusic.com . Had a video on BRAVO recently. Watch it on youtube to get an idea. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPB0AxS1O0Y . Influences can be anything really. Looking for the creative over the technical if you know what I mean. All in all we are two brothers with relaxed and enthusiastic attitudes looking for some friendly musicians to see what we can do. We'll set up a good rehearsal time and have a good time and see if it works. In Toronto by the way. Im 26 and my brother is 30 just to gove you an idea. In other words we're not kids


----------

